# Unicoi Call Makers Show



## M Sharpe (Oct 30, 2015)

I talked to Ms. Chambers today at Unicoi State Park & Lodge. If you are wanting to book a room there for the Custom Call Makers Show, you may want to do it now. They have 29 rooms left for Friday night. 40 rooms booked Thursday night, 71 rooms booked for Friday night, and 50 booked for Saturday night. IF you book by phone, be sure to tell them it is for the Unicoi Turkey Show. IF by phone, the promo code is "Turkey". It is imperative that you tell them this to receive the discount. There was a couple that didn't. I got this handled for you guys that didn't. If you know of anyone that is going to the show, that maybe is not on mine, Russell's or Unicoi Call Makers Show facebook page, be sure to tell them!!! Looking forward to a great show. We have about 75 vendors scheduled to participate! All we need is you!!


----------



## herb mcclure (Oct 30, 2015)

*Custom Call makers Show at UNICOI*

Way to go Mark. What a great job selling this event to call makers. 
Like Mark say's though, the vendors need us turkey enthusiasts, to show up.  Please tell every hunter you know about this Unicoi Call Makers show and how great it will be. Let's pack the place.
herb mcclure


----------



## M Sharpe (Oct 31, 2015)

Mr Herb, I'm mailing you some flyers today. I'll send you some more of them later, I ran out of ink. Thanks for your willingness to put them out and about!!

If anyone else would be willing to put some out, let me know. I'll send you some.

Mark


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 31, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## herb mcclure (Oct 31, 2015)

*Custom Call makers Show at UNICOI*

Thank you sir, please let me know what size ink your printer uses. I am an old Wal-mart, retired associate and I can get a small discount there; to help us spread the word. 
herb mcclure


----------



## donblfihu (Oct 31, 2015)

*Unicoi*

Send me some I'll post them around here


----------



## M Sharpe (Oct 31, 2015)

donblfihu said:


> Send me some I'll post them around here


Got to have your address to send them to. Thanks!!
Mark


----------



## M Sharpe (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## JWT (Nov 2, 2015)

I'll be there to learn


----------



## M Sharpe (Nov 2, 2015)

JWT said:


> I'll be there to learn



I hear ya never get too old!!

Is that you Joshua??


----------



## Brad (Nov 5, 2015)

I'll be there.


----------



## M Sharpe (Nov 5, 2015)

I look forward to it my friend!!


----------



## M Sharpe (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks Mr. Herb, Don, Allen and Caleb, for offering to put up a few flyers around in your areas!! Don, Allen and Caleb, your flyers are going out in today's mail!

Thanks guys!! It's folks like you that help make these things a success!!

If anyone else would be willing to put a few up in their area, let me know. I'll be glad to send you some!!

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## herb mcclure (Nov 7, 2015)

*Custom Call makers Show at UNICOI*

Hi Mark, the two main sporting goods stores, in Gainesville, already have flyers posted, and the main sporting good store in Cleveland; has a flyer posted too. All, were cordial, and welcome the flyer, and show to come. Will be going to other towns and stores next week. 
Come on y'all, let's get the word out; about Unicoi; next year.  herb mcclure


----------



## M Sharpe (Nov 9, 2015)

Sounds good Mr. Herb!! We appreciate your help


----------



## Timber1 (Nov 10, 2015)

You might try getting the event posted in Georgia Magazine. 
Not sure if it is too late or not for the January issue.

Q. How do I add my event to your online Calendar?

A. You can enter events yourself. In many cases, this will help you get the word out quickly to our readers and the online community.

It's located at georgiamagazine.org/calendar/default.aspx. Just scroll to the very bottom of the page and click on the "POST" button. It will take you to a screen where you can enter the info (be sure to create a password - and remember what you've entered). Once your event has been entered, a staffer will review it and, if appropriate for our readership, will OK it to be posted. Please try to be brief with your event descriptions. We reserve the right to edit the content you enter.


----------



## M Sharpe (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks Timber!


----------



## M Sharpe (Nov 10, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> You might try getting the event posted in Georgia Magazine.
> Not sure if it is too late or not for the January issue.
> 
> Q. How do I add my event to your online Calendar?
> ...



Done!!
Thanks Timber!


----------



## M Sharpe (Nov 10, 2015)

I sure hope that all of the people that have viewed the UCMS shows up...you too JWT!


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter (Nov 17, 2015)

Mark, can you send me some flyers? I've dropped off the face of the earth for the past six months,lol. I've had a building project going on but completed it last week! Switching gears now and would like to help you get flyers out.


----------



## M Sharpe (Nov 17, 2015)

The Cohutta Strutter said:


> Mark, can you send me some flyers? I've dropped off the face of the earth for the past six months,lol. I've had a building project going on but completed it last week! Switching gears now and would like to help you get flyers out.



Been meaning to call you to see what happened to ya. I was hoping you'd put some out for us! Be more than happy to!
Thanks!!


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter (Nov 17, 2015)

Great Mark! I'll send you some pics on what has pretty much consumed my off time over the summer and early fall months. David.


----------



## M Sharpe (Nov 21, 2015)

Sent your flyers yesterday David. Thanks bud!!


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Nov 22, 2015)

Mark, I'll call you this week and give you my address. I would have called earlier, but I haven't been on the forum for a while. We all appreciate all of the hard work you have put into this show. I believe when January rolls around, this show will be a huge success.


----------



## M Sharpe (Nov 25, 2015)

Joseph, they are going out in today's mail.


----------



## Covehnter (Nov 25, 2015)

Mark, anyone visited the Acworth Cabela's with a flyer? Not sure if they have restrictions or limitations as to what they allow but I'd be glad to stop in and ask. . . .


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter (Nov 25, 2015)

Cove pm sent


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter (Nov 28, 2015)

Let's also remember our public servants and get the word out to our local police and sheriff departments as well as our city/county fire departments.


----------



## JWT (Nov 28, 2015)

M Sharpe said:


> I hear ya never get too old!!
> 
> Is that you Joshua??



Yep


----------



## JWT (Nov 28, 2015)

I'll be there , if my swan hunt don't change


----------



## M Sharpe (Nov 29, 2015)

JWT said:


> I'll be there , if my swan hunt don't change



Your reputation proceeds you!


----------



## M Sharpe (Dec 16, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> You might try getting the event posted in Georgia Magazine.
> Not sure if it is too late or not for the January issue.
> 
> Q. How do I add my event to your online Calendar?
> ...



It should be coming out !!
Thanks Timber!!


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Anybody that's having a hard time deciding what they want to get or give for a Christmas present this would be an excellent present. I know I would wait an extra couple weeks for a late present such as the ones that will be available at the show.


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter (Dec 17, 2015)

I hear ya Timber ! This show may very well rival the Nashville show as far as the customs calls available for sale, don't know what the exact numbers are but I would think definitely in the custom call maker category. Best to put a little of that Christmas cash back for it.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 17, 2015)

The Cohutta Strutter said:


> I hear ya Timber ! This show may very well rival the Nashville show as far as the customs calls available for sale, don't know what the exact numbers are but I would think definitely in the custom call maker category. Best to put a little of that Christmas cash back for it.



rival...I think it will easily be better


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 17, 2015)

My wife and I will be there. Been saving my $


----------



## M Sharpe (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks guys!!! We are trying our best to give y'all want you are wanting!! Custom calls...back at Unicoi where it belongs. The only thing we need is you!! You guys have been really great about keeping up with what's going on!! Hope to meet all of you!! And, a big thanks to the guys that have posted up the flyers in the North Georgia area!! Thank you all for you support in this show!!! You are the reason this show is back where it is!!! There will be no moving around from city to city trying to satisfy every one! It is a 4 1/2 hour trip for me. We listen and now we are trying to deliver!! Many of us are getting there on Thursday. Come up and set around with us that night just to chat!!


----------



## sman (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm began my campaign with my wife tonight.  Looks like I will get to go Friday if things work out.  This one is gonna leave a mark, but dang look at that list!  I already have several from guys attending but there are several attending that I would like to pick up a call from.


----------



## Burney Mac (Dec 18, 2015)

The wife and I will get in town on Thursday. Santa is skipping my house this year, I'll catch up with him at the show!


----------



## Toddmann (Dec 18, 2015)

Looking foward to it.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 18, 2015)

Burney Mac said:


> The wife and I will get in town on Thursday. Santa is skipping my house this year, I'll catch up with him at the show!



Call me when you get there. We have a cabin....and bourbon


----------



## Burney Mac (Dec 18, 2015)

Gut_Pile said:


> Call me when you get there. We have a cabin....and bourbon



I'll bring the beer!


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 18, 2015)

Man I can't wait!  I'll be up thursday as well.


----------



## sman (Dec 18, 2015)

Gut_Pile said:


> Call me when you get there. We have a cabin....and bourbon



I'm taking you out of my will, Will.

Don't you know if you bring candy, you have to bring enough for the entire class.


----------



## DEERFU (Dec 21, 2015)

Sure have been wanting a nice wing bone. Think I'll bring someone along that knows my birthday is in February


----------



## M Sharpe (Dec 25, 2015)

Twenty days and counting....man I'm fixing to be busy!!


----------



## Fork Horn (Dec 27, 2015)

Although looking through the calls is a highlight for most at these shows, I personally have always enjoyed the seminars more.  I'm interested in knowing the day and time for the Herb McClure seminar.  Anyone know?  I certainly wouldn't want to go there without attending this seminar and therefore I'd like to plan my trip around it.  Hope someone can help me out.


----------



## M Sharpe (Dec 27, 2015)

Saturday 2-4


----------



## Fork Horn (Dec 27, 2015)

M Sharpe said:


> Saturday 2-4



Thanks.


----------

